# Will Joining a gym will help to decrease my anxiety?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello

Pls tell me

Thanks


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you asking whether exercise itself will decrease anxiety? Or whether being in a gym's environment will decrease anxiety?

In my experience, exercise whether done at home or at a gym will improve your self image.

As far as going to a gym, I'm pretty self conscious so I only work out at home. Going to a gym and competing with other really buff body builder guys makes me anxious.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah i agree, it makes me nervous when there's a bunch of other really fit people hanging out and working out. plus no one at my gym ever says anything, making it even more awkward xD


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

working out in general produces feel good chemicals (endorphins) ...i hear working out is good if you have anxiety, but im not sure if it reduces it.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, it helps. I joined a gym in March and it has been a great stress reliever. It's also a good exercise in exposure because I have to be around other people.


----------



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

It hasn't helped me with anxiety/depression, but it can't hurt to get in shape.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

When I first started, I was pretty anxious that people were judging me because I didn't know much of what I was doing. But after I learned a bit and got a bit stronger, I didn't feel anxious anymore. Now, I judge the loud, enormous muscle heads, they don't judge me.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Definitely helps with the depression and self esteem which I guess is linked in with the anxiety. Since I started going to the gym I'm no longer so self-conscious about my body which is cool.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

> Since I started going to the gym I'm no longer so self-conscious about my body which is cool.


Great news! I started to do a little exercise myself at home. Going to a Gym myself takes a nerve.

Proud of you!


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

no just going there will it help me to decease even excersiceing will it help me to decrease it

since I have a fear for going to gyms


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

mixolydian said:


> Definitely helps with the depression and self esteem which I guess is linked in with the anxiety. Since I started going to the gym I'm no longer so self-conscious about my body which is cool.


Good for you!

I joined about the same age as you. I was a bean pole. It was intimidating at first when there were fit glamorous ppl everywhere but ppl are all there for their own needs. The weights area would be hard esp on busy weekday nights so I'd ease my way into it with quieter days first. Plus I'd find it hard to exert all my energy and show emotions (grunting etc) because I felt I was being watched.

Not sure if you felt this way or if anyone else does/did on here but you do feel better.

To answer the inital question of the poster, I would recommend it. Just be weary of fees (it's an issue in Australia with one of the major companies).

btw i havent been to the gym in years lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It definitely couldn't hurt! It's a positive thing I think. But if I were you I'd exercise at home first till I felt like I was comfortable in my abilities and then join the gym. I mean...unless you are already comfortable with your abilities outside the gym, haha. Then join! If it doesn't work out you can cancel your membership, I'm sure.


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks to all of you


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

ayyak said:


> Hello
> 
> Pls tell me
> 
> Thanks


exercise and healthy eating can decrease your anxiety. as for being in a gym it should build your confidence cos you will probably feel a bit anxious about it but once its over you'll realise that it wasnt too bad and that you handled it


----------



## korpa (Jun 18, 2009)

Before i joined a gym i couldnt work out in front of people, but since i was forced to i eventually got used to it. It also helps with similar situations where you may not be able to do certain things in front of others.
Its also a decent stress reliever.


----------



## SuperTodd (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it does decrease anxiety in a way. You learn to focus on yourself more and others less. At least in the gym. I have kept it up for a couple years now. At first I would try to block out everyone with headphones and baseball cap pulled low and show up early or late in the day. I remember feeling like I was center of attention and like people where judging my technique and weights and everything. 
I'm pretty desensitized to that now. Not to say I am striking up conversations with other members. I do feel like it helps build confidence in a certain way because of the gains I have made in time. I started working out with a friend recently who is a self conscious beginner and it feels good to encourage him since I remember that anxiety clearly.


----------



## Thunders Muse (Sep 9, 2009)

Exercise helps me with depression and anxiety but I do it at home, not a gym.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure about the gym part of it, but exercise in itself is proven to reduce anxiety and depression, as long as you get your heart rate up and do it on a consistent basis. The effects aren't always immediate but it actually should help a little. 

From my experience, it is especially helpful if you have generalized anxiety disorder. Social anxiety is a harder barrier to break through from my experience.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Some gyms have fitness classes that you can go, inclusive in your membership, I know my gym does, going to one of those at your gym could help I guess.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

zomgz said:


> yeah i agree, it makes me nervous when there's a bunch of other really fit people hanging out and working out. plus no one at my gym ever says anything, making it even more awkward xD


If you go to a gym though you'll notice many of the people there aren't fit. Only some of them are bulked up, and those guys usually don't care about anyone else.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

To be honest, I really haven't noticed a difference in my anxiety levels since I started going to the gym about 2 months ago, but that is maybe because I have other ways I reduce stress throughout my busy week. Still, I think anything that will help you burn energy should help reduce anxiety levels and also put your focus on a goal which by itself can reduce anxiety.


----------



## hellopiggy (Sep 15, 2009)

i don;t know you might be embarrassed working out in front of others...but its good to challenge yourself. and anxiety can decrease with vigorous exercise according to a case study i read of some guy who had social phobia but he jogged it off. . and eventually recovered.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Low impact exercise like walking will reduce anxiety. Heavy cardio or weight lifting activates the sympathetic system and will INCREASE anxiety. At least, during and sometime after the workout.


----------



## DSPFrat (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it helps. Once you get in the routine of going to the gym, it's nothing. The fact you're surrounded by people can't do anything but help.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Being healthier won't do anything to directly improve your anxiety, however feeling better will increase your ability to combat the anxiety. Just don't expect to be magically more confident just because you are in better shape.


----------

